# What's great about having a son?



## crossroads

I'm pregnant with my second child. I have no idea of the gender yet but if it's a boy I think I may feel dissapointed. Mainly because I have enjoyed parenting my daughter so much and I have no experience with boys.

So I thought I would come to you experienced folk to find out what the real deal is like.

What's great about having a son?


----------



## KidneyBeans

Well, all kids are different, so it depends on their personality, just like with girls.

My boys are all rough and tumble. I enjoy chasing them around. They are just so lively and energetic I can't help but smile. My boys can be trouble makers (not bad, just they do stupid things sometimes) but life is never boring :wacko:

My 5 year old boy still loves to cuddle for story time and he absolutely loves following me around and helping me. Don't get me wrong, he is one of the most stubborn and roughest of my boys, but he has such a sweet, soft side that makes my heart melt :cloud9:

I admit, I was disappointed when I learned my first was a boy. But, I bonded with him while pregnant. When I saw his face, I melted. I knew he was perfect and exactly what I wanted. We are so close now even though he is 19 and no longer living here (or even in this state!). We talk a lot on the phone and he shares everything with me because he respects my opinion. He is a great man and watching your little boy grow up into a great man is amazing and so rewarding.

Good luck and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## flower74

I have been blessed with 3 gorgeous boy 10yrs, 8yrs and 8 weeks and they bring me so much joy. I don't have girls so I can't compare but when I had my 3rd every kept asking if I wanted a girl and I can honestly say I didn't have a preference. 

If you have a boy I'm sure you'll enjoy the experience as much as you have with your daughter. If you do have a boy your daughter won't feel pushed out at all she may if you have a girl.

Boys are very laid back, my boys are certainly very laid back compared to most of the little girls I know. 

Not sure what else I can add except, I hope you get what you want!!

X


----------



## mommy43

i was dissapointed when i found out i was having a boy too i already had a girl n had no experiance with boys 
i now have 2 n they are completely different, my oldest is 16 n still a mummys boy (he'd hate me for saying that lol) he'll do any thing for me (within reason as he's a teenager!!) my other son is 12 n very sensitive n asks alot of question about everything loves science n nature they were very rough n tumble as toddlers proper little boys loved their bikes n taking things apart also found both my boys were very loving compared to my girls who became very independant at a young age 
i wouldnt change my boys for the world now its just a bit daunting at first having never been a boy lol
also agree my boys are laid back n happy to do their own thing


----------



## crossroads

Thanks everyone. Your posts are touching :cloud9:

I guess I'm worried I'll find it hard to bond with a boy. I'm quite "girly" and I'm not into football, cars, play-fighting and other masculine things.


----------



## hellohefalump

My boy is actually much more affectionate than my girl! At least he is so far... he's only sixteen months old at the moment. I've still got all the rough and tumble stuff to come.

At the moment he is interested in balls and cars, and gives me big kisses!


----------



## evewidow

ooh boys are fab i have 2 .
they have a great sense of adventure and are exciting and fun to be around . they are easy to please , easy to dress (no co-ordinating with boys lol t shirt and jeans job done ). both my boys are very loving and cuddly. my eldest has started becoming protective of me , he says he is the daddy when daddy is at work and that he will look after me - he is 5 pmsl !

i dont think you will find it hard to bond , as when babies are born their basic needs are the same , he would still want cuddling , feeding , changing the same as a girl would , by the time you notice he is a boy (if you know what i mean ) you will be well and truley bonded :)


----------



## nickyXjayno

I wanted a girl and when I found out it was a boy I thought I'd be dissapointed but I wasn't.
I was a bit afraid as only boy I've come into contact with is my nephew and he is vile.
But the more I get used to it the more excited I get.
I'm not a girly girl and have always been into my farms, motorbikes, pretty much any rough and tumble lol.
So am looking forward to being a kid tomboy again :).

Boys are usually mammy's boys too so i'm expecting mucho lovo xx

You be fine and you will love him/her i'm sure.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had a boy first. I think we share a bond because we was the 1st born and my only boy. We are VERY VERY VERY close. He is very cuddly and he is nearly 7, he has autism so I cant speak for all 7yr olds but my boy is a cuddle monster. He is bright and intelligent and he is not into just football and cars. He loves Space, Dinosaurs and animals.

I think it just comes naturally to you when they are born you know x


----------



## momplus2

they are all different but from my experience its been a ride lol, its more great for the fathers because its their boy so you may get a brake more often lol. thats just the bonus but really I find its crazy at times lots of energy lots of pushing buttons but at the end of the day they are very affectionate. My family keeps telling me (i have a boy and a girl) that boys may be hard when they are children but (and this is of course with puting them on the right path and bringing them up well..and i'll admit somtimes that doesn't work but work with me here for a minute lol) apparently they are better as they get older now with girls i was told that its easier with girls while they are young but a real handful when they get older..we should know right lol. But with mine so far they are pretty much the same temperment. Just pretty much if its a boy your husband will have a buddy to and girls we can have more fun with :)


----------



## Lucy22

I have no experience with boys, but if I'm honest I hoped this LO was a boy.
Of course I still love her and am very excited to meet her, but I would love to have a son one day.
Especially after reading this thread :flower:


----------



## lesly001

i always want have a son...the baby is an angel and no matter boy or daughter will both be ok..good luck..


----------



## AimeeM

I love having boys! They are so care free and fun! I love the fact that they are happy playing out and feel such pleasure in simple things in life like a game of football or a bike.

I can never imagine having girls, of course I might but the thought frightens me.. I see my friends girls and just think they are such hard work compare to boys but I suppose it is what you get used to.

My eldest son is very independent yet really loving, in fact I think boys are sometimes more loving than you could imagine. My sons love cuddles and stories.

I would never change my boys for the world and of course boys love their mums so much =)


----------



## Cattia

My little boy is still so young that I don't really know how his personality will develop yet, but I wanted to say that I was just like you. I always wanted a girl and was so over the moon when my daughter was born. I have loved having my little girl and when I got pregnant second time round I said to everyone that I didn't mind either way but really I very much wanted another girl. I had a gut feeling all along that this one would be a boy and I was so worried that I would somehow be disappointed or would not bond with him the same. Let me tell you - you don't need to worry! My little boy is AMAZING already. He is my baby and I love him every bit as much as my daughter. He is already such a loving little man. He sits there and watches us all and when we stop and smile at him he just beams at us like he is so happy just to see us, it melts my heart! You will love your baby every bit as much as your daughter, but you won't be able to imagine it until it happens.


----------



## Milty

I have to say I love having a son! Yes they are more ruff and anything can become a sword but I wouldn't change a thing about him. He is very loving even though he is almost 8 and yet still a tuff kid. 

The first time he opened a door for me and said ladies first my heart melted. It is so cute how he is always saying things like let me get that for you mom. I love it!!!

Oh and I had 4 sisters growing up and no brothers so this was a first for me.


----------

